# H20 Users - How many of you still use OTA?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I know we have gotten a ton of feedback on the HR20 vs HR21 (lack of OTA).

But I am curious about the H20 vs H21.

How many of you that have H20 are still using ATSC... if you have your locals available via SAT? (or are just not using the ATSC in your H20 at all regardless)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't have an H20 but an H21. If OTA was available for it I would use it as I cannot get my NBC in HD without OTA (owned by LIN, hell will freeze over before their HD signal is on satellite it seems). Would also be nice for a local weather subchannel but not critical. It's the only thing I use OTA for on my HR20 now.

Go ahead and delete this post if it's not the feedback you're looking for. I didn't vote since I don't have an H20.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We use it alot for some primetime programming and sporting events.It has come in handy on a few occasions in regards to the weather.We would lose the sat signal and tune into OTA and pick right up where we were at with whatever programming is on at the time we're watching.We have 2 H20-600s,but only one is activated currently.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I set up my sister-in-laws H20 for OTA simply because it was easy for her to operate. No changing inputs on her TV which truely confused her.


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

I use OTA on both H20's and 2 HR20's. DirectTV only had 4 networks in my home market and no subchannels on the 4 it has.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

It's the only way I watch my locals.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

I almost always use OTA unless there is severe lightning in the area. In that case I disconnect the antenna and use D*'s locals. IMO, especially the last few weeks, the D* provided locals do not look nearly as good as OTA. I am seeing a lot of square blocks especially in scenes with grey backrounds via D*, OTA they are almost pristine. Funny, until a few weeks ago D*'s hd locals looked pretty good.


----------



## merrile (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny, I agree with your assement. When I watch a primetime show live I will watch it on the OTA antenna. But I record HD using the D* channels. :lol:


----------



## bigref (Sep 11, 2007)

Only if I loose the locals due to weather


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

We still don't have the CW or PBS available via satellite in the Washington DC area, let alone the various sub-channels of the main channels (weather radar).

We'll usually record the satellite feed to save disk space, and it's generally more reliable than our OTA reception; but yeah, when watching live I'll often watch the OTA feed.

Oh, and rain fade is definitely an issue. Having access to the weather radar channels wouldn't be so useful when they'd be knocked off the air just as a storm is getting it's most severe.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

Almost 50% of the shows I record--including the Bills games-- are on CBS, which is a LIN affiliate in the Buffalo DMA, so I have no HD access to CBS without OTA. In addition, I watch a lot of PBS.

I have a front-projection home theater setup, so the HR20 is the only OTA tuner I have available. Therefore, the OTA capability of the HR20 is VERY important to me.

I'm sure that if upper management or one of the directors of DirecTV lived in my DMA, the HR21 would include the OTA tuner.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

I use the OTA on my H20 a lot. I use it for the weather sub-channels, out of market OTA channels and during times of rain fade.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

I use OTA to try an match-up with the radio broadcast of the 49er games. (Yes I am a glutton for punishment). There is about a five second delay between the OTA telecast and the same channel's telecast from 103a. I also think the OTA PQ is slightly better than that coming from Directv.


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

I use the OTA a lot on my H20-600. I can't stand to watch the locals in SD.

I am planning to get an HR20 after the first of the year and do NOT want to get stuck with an HR21.


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to use OTA. DirecTV still is NOT offering local HD in DMA 61 despite announcement (press release) that it would be available in October 2006. No firm announcement of availability other than "wait for the new satellites".


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I use OTA here in the Richmond, VA DMA only because I have to. I think once we get them LIL I would just keep one TV with OTA hooked up so I could view local weather or a worst case backup.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I use OTA ATSC locals for:

- NBC and CW local stations are owned by LIN, enough said.
- To check on a PQ issue to see if it's the station, D*'s HD LIL feed or the STB.

My son who also live in Austin want's to dump TWC so he can get BTN (Illini alum) but is concerned about not having NBC on the DVR (also having to run multipe coax, could use a SWM but not available here fro what I've seen).


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, I have to so I can get three of the local stations in HD. One of them being a big three member, NBC.

Ooooppps, this is a H20 user question. I do not have an H20.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

My wife uses it all the time. Not all channels are on the sat and none of the subchannels are on the sat either. My wife watches PBS subchannels all the time, and there is no PBS on the sat in HD.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If DirecTV beamed my local PBS and CW HD channels, I wouldn't need OTA too much.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

I use built in OTA tuner for all my locals here. It is a must to have this tuner integrated. Also I get some over the border Canadian HD channels OTA and Buffalo channels not carried by DirecTV.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

directv since 1995: I just don't understand why D* didn't go ahead and put the atsc hookup in the h21 like they did in the h20 and they wouldn't have all the bs they are having.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

I depend on OTA for my HD locals (NBC and FOX). Once HD locals come to DMA #99 I won't need the ATSC tuner at all, nor will I need the Atlantic Broadband cable I now have for analog locals.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

i don't use my MPEG4 locals EVER.... i rely solely on OTA locals. I live 15-20 blocks from ESB (transmitter), so OTA locals are MUCH MUCH MUCH more reliable than MPEG4. I've never lost my OTA locals in any storm, so i refuse to move to a receiver that doesn't have OTA support.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Since most of my TVs have ATSC tuners, I don't need a standard HD receiver with ATSC. I do want on my DVRs. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I use OTA all the time...the HR21 is totally useless to me and I would never consider it...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Note, this thread is about the H20/H21 not the DVR models: HR20/HR21. 

Happy Holidays!
Tom


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

I have an HR20 and an H20. I get my locals OTA because they are not offered in HD here. I will keep my antenna to get the subchannels after D* gets my HD locals up and running.


----------



## elcid (Sep 7, 2007)

I use OTA exclusively for locals. I have TC+ without locals and don't intend to change even when (if ever) HD locals are available on the SAT.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

I do watch my locals using my OTA. It's just not wired into my H20-100.


----------



## bookbinder (Feb 4, 2007)

I use OTA on H-20 to receive PBS,CW, sub-channels and local channels that Directv doesn't carry in HD. I also keep OTA as a backup for when the satellite goes down in bad weather to view radar on local PBS. There is also times I use OTA because of the poor picture quality of HD coming from Satellite; the same applies to my HR20-700


----------



## jf222 (Apr 17, 2007)

CBS Network - Lin - not carried in HD locals - also PBS not carried as well as sub channels


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

My Recvr is an H20-600.
I use my OTA rooftop antenna for HD and regular channels. I figure why pay DirecTV for the HD national networks that I can get just fine with the antenna?

As a matter of fact, I still use the old single LNB unit.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> If DirecTV beamed my local PBS and CW HD channels, I wouldn't need OTA too much.


Me too!


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to use OTA to receive the locals in HD (including three PBS channels that are often extremely difficult to get OTA, even with a good HD antennae). 

I also use it when a Cowboys fan friend comes over to watch football. Since I cannot use split screen to view two sources from the same HDMI input, I have to use the SD antennae to pull his Cowboy game from OTA and watch the Chiefs on the NFLST.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2007)

I use OTA to receive the sub-channels and local channels that Directv doesn't carry. I also keep OTA as a backup for when the satellite goes down in bad weather. I have a better picture with no pixelation using the OTA tuner in my TV .


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Since I have said previously I use OTA to record many hours each week that I cannot get via the SAT, I feel that is significant so I voted YES.

Opps I just saw this is for the H20. Anyway I saw many others are replying with the HR20 so cheers


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please H20 ONLY!!!!


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Since most of my TVs have ATSC tuners, I don't need a standard HD receiver with ATSC. I do want on my DVRs.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


But isn't it nice to have the OTA guide data integrated right in there with the satellite guide data? To be able to select an OTA program right from the same guide and go directly to the channel without having to change inputs on the TV? Having OTA integrated in the STB is seemless and quite an elegant solution if you ask me.

Mike


----------



## stroebeljc (Nov 6, 2007)

I depend on my local OTA antenna for the following reasons:
1. not all of my local channels are provided by DirecTV
2. I don't trust the quality of DirecTV locals versus OTA
3. During a storm my OTA channels never go out, DirecTV can be out for quite some time
4. All channels are integrated into one easy-to-use channel guide
5. I need only a single audio connection for all channels.
6. DirecTV receivers have always provided this feature in the past, so I've grown to depend on it and not have deal with all of the changes and availability issues with locals that they provide (or don't).

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just talked with a Customer Service Rep from DirecTV who put me on hold for a few minutes. When I came back he said that I talked with a "guru" who had been there for at least 10 years. The guy said that the OTA problems in all receivers with OTA capabilities will only get worse, since they do not plan to support them anymore. They are banking on the H21 OTA-less approach. The rep even admitted that people don't like the PQ on the DirecTV locals compared with OTA.

I am re-evaluating my plans to "support" DirecTV.


----------



## tallstack (Jan 11, 2007)

D* has all my locals except PBS, which would be nice, so have not used OTA off my H20. I am not going to stick an antenna 100' in the air at my place to get only one or two other channels and they not even be PBS.:nono2:


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

H20-600

Like many here I am a Lin victim on both my Fox and CBS station also no CW and PBS so OTA is in full use daily. Even if by some major Miracle Lin was finally added I would still use OTA for local weather on the very rare times I lose Sat. But mainly for the out of markets I get Boston Stations in very well and while the Prime time line up is no different there are a lot of other times they show better programing on those station.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

directv 12+ yrs: I wish D* would do like dish network does, If you don't want locals don't pay for them. D* just sliped them in the package and you have to take them, If it were up to me I wouldn't pay for the locals and get them off the antenna, I can get quite a few channels in hd and the others are in gigital, I can get about 40 channels in upstate south carolina, they are free but I am paying for them from D*.


----------



## Larry_Rymal (Jan 15, 2006)

byron said:


> ... I've never lost my OTA locals in any storm, so i refuse to move to a receiver that doesn't have OTA support.


Same here... Even during a frog-drowner of a rainstorm, I have OTA local programming. Also, PBS in HI-DEF is available, which isn't on the satellite. I also appreciate the fact that the local OTA has no compression artifacting--cleaner image.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Larry_Rymal said:


> Same here... Even during a frog-drowner of a rainstorm, I have OTA local programming. Also, PBS in HI-DEF is available, which isn't on the satellite. I also appreciate the fact that the local OTA has no compression artifacting--cleaner image.


Yup i would have to seriously think about ditching DirecTV if they remove the OTA tuner it is vital to have this option for so many reasons.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

OTA 100% of the time. 

1) Reliability 
2) Better PQ
3) Not all locals carried
3a) Don't watch sub channels

If D* ever sent me a replacement H or HR21 for my H & HR20's I'd fight to get the same type of replacements or look at my other options. No ATSC would be useless. Until D* can promise my I wont lose local signal during very bad rainstorms I will always use OTA.


----------



## eilloc (May 17, 2007)

Use OTA during/for:
--thunderstorms or heavy snow
--PBS in HD
--locals are available in SD only via D, (are they ever going to get back to upgrading more HD locals!?!?) but I'm too far away to get OTA HD anyway
My HDTV does have its own ATSC tuner so I have another option


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> If DirecTV beamed my local PBS and CW HD channels, I wouldn't need OTA too much.


Same here. Plus, I use OTA for weather related issues and when I get the "Your local station is experiencing difficulties" message from DTV, I check my OTA to see if that IS the case.

I don't use it a great deal, but it is nice to have as an option.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please H20 ONLY!!!!


I have my HD computer monitor hooked up to a H20 and have the OTA antenna hooked up to it. Gives me multiple viewing options. I have no line of site on 72.5 for 
DirecTV™ SD locals.


----------



## n4fw (Oct 26, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> If DirecTV beamed my local PBS and CW HD channels, I wouldn't need OTA too much.


Ditto.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a little OTA "set top" antenna in the attic hooked up to both my H20 & HR20, and also to the TVs that they're connected to. 
Even with all the splitters/diplexers involved the little antenna gives 100% signal strength on all channels since I'm only 13-15 miles away from the transmitters. 
Have to use OTA for the 5 PBS channels, MyNetwork TV, network subchannels, other local channels, and most importantly The CW in HD (the OTA channel I watch the most). 

Not really sure if I can tell the difference since I don't have two TVs side-by-side, but I like having all the tuners connected and working.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Only use the OTA for the local Boston Channels, if the weather is bad or if I want to see PBS in HiDef. Signal is too weak to pick up ch56-1 (CW) from Boston.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't use OTA, since there are cliffs between me and the transmission towers.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I only use OTA becasue the HD locals via sat broke up too much. Getting CW was also a plus to OTA but since I had to give up a sat line to one of the HR20's for it I probably would not have gone OTA if the HD locals via sat were reliable..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I did use OTA on my H20's until June of 2006 when DirecTV launched my HD locals. 

I disconnected my OTA from them and never used it on them again. I only watch the big four and I get them in HD through DirecTV.


----------



## jbast (Feb 9, 2007)

I have to because my local FOX station will not broadcast the HD feed to D* or local time warner cable, so I have to use OTA for it. The others, ABC, CBS, NBC all via sat unless bad weather, but that is very rare....


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

My H20 is currently not being used. However, just as soon as I get that 3rd HD monitor it will be back on line ... with OTA.


----------



## Hal_2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

With all the thunderstorms in Houston, OTA is a necessity. I have an HD Plasma Monitor without a tuner, so the H20 fills the bill. Also, like the additional content on the SD Digital sub-channels.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know we have gotten a ton of feedback on the HR20 vs HR21 (lack of OTA).
> 
> But I am curious about the H20 vs H21.
> 
> How many of you that have H20 are still using ATSC... if you have your locals available via SAT? (or are just not using the ATSC in your H20 at all regardless)


Generally use OTA for Sunday night football. Less signal breaks and freezes


----------



## stroebeljc (Nov 6, 2007)

I actually still have the old Total Choice Plus package with no locals. I was "grandfathered". This means I pay about $6 less per month than if I were to get Choice Xtra plus HD programming.

That's another reason I want OTA, but I believe it's also the reason DirecTV doesn't want me to have OTA.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Wouldn't have to use it if D* would carry my local channels. Maybe next year -Sigh.


----------



## SirDave (Aug 16, 2007)

I use the H20 for downstairs viewing and recording to my PC (MCE2005). I tried using the MPEG4 streams, but the constant rain fade was killing me. The XM-radio lockups are getting close to killing me too, but I think I have the wife trained now to switch back to a real channel when she's done listening.  I convert the shows into iPhone-compatible formats and watch on the daily commute.

If Directv ever refused to give me OTA, I would drop the receiver entirely and buy an ATSC card for the PC.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

proxy vote, I just installed an OTA for my brother in law's H20. Evansville IN DMA,


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

The OTA set up was a great help in this past weekend. Local Fox on DirectV was out during the last 12 minutes of the 49ers-Cardinals game and I was able to watch it still via OTA on my H20. I am glad I had it.


----------



## rorkin (Dec 9, 2006)

Since I can get Balt and washington I use it all the time.. Why jump back and forth to the tuner in the tv


----------



## doubled (Sep 18, 2007)

I use OTA often. My market is much too small to ever hope for HD on the sats. I could use my TV's tuner for OTA but having local OTAs integrated into my guide makes surfing much easier. Getting stuck with a H21 might make me consider switching to "The other provider".


----------



## MrMolding (Nov 16, 2006)

There are many subchannels that are not included in the local package that we regularly watch on our H20 and record on our HR20-700s. I've been having trouble with one of my H20s and picked up an H21 at BB and forgot that it didn't have OTA! So, I figured I'd give it a shot but started getting annoyed that the OTA was gone. 
I don't think the PQ on the H21 is up to par with the H20 or HR20 either. The H21 seemed to have a muddy blackness and loss of detail. I pray that my OTA enabled boxes last forever...


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

I NEED OTA for my CW, PBS and local weather. I guess I am lucky to live in an area that right now is getting 8 more digital channels that I tune into then DirecTv is offering me. I was watching The Tube a lot till they went off the air (hope they come back).

I guess I really care more for local channels more than the sat offerings because I want to know what is going on around me. Like weather, news, traffic, art and music. That's why I don't have XM radio it has great offerings but I don?t feel it has any connection to my life.

I am also concerned that this push to take OTA integration away will hobble new ideas for local sub channels in the future. I am not asking DirecTv to carry every sub channel in every market, although that would be nice. But PLEASE leave the OTA option available.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

I use it because D* does not carry our HD locals. I can't watch football in SD anymore after having Sunday Ticket HD. The Sunday night game on NBC I can only get in HD with OTA.


----------



## bullshark (Nov 22, 2007)

Whatever I want to record I'll get from the Sat HD Locals. I too have additional channels off-air (Palm Beach instead of Miami)...But what I want from there I can tune with my TV and don't want to record anyway. 

I've had OTA on my SD D* Tivo (though not by their tuner) and haven't switched to the antenna in over a year...I don't see why that would change now.

To be fair to DTV: They are a satellite provider and always have been. The OTA tuner was a stop-gap to make HD rollout feasible. They never had such a thing in SD AFAIK. I'm sorry you got so addicted to it, but jeez its just not necessary to make HD palatable in markets anymore. Paucity of HD programming was the only reason for it in the first place. I'm sure the local stations have been raising hell about it since they started doing it. You can be sure there is a great deal of pressure from your local stations to drop the tuners and OTA recording.

If Dish DVR has this feature (I forget), I bet they will be dropping it before too long as well. The lobby is powerful and the dollars are large. Too large to fight for long.

You people in markets where local HD isn't available are eligble for (your choice?) of nationals. I wish I could get that. I *hate* MIA market. You can get your weather from TWC or active channel, right? Local news? Get real - you don't have any: "Gladys got her hair done. Swen's cow got tipped...". Meanwhile network connectivity could fill the gap eventually.


----------



## ned23 (Sep 18, 2007)

bullshark said:


> Local news? Get real - you don't have any: "Gladys got her hair done. Swen's cow got tipped...".


Well you can just sit there watching national news, I know how important it is to find out if Britiney Spears had a drink today, but I have to go over Swen's house to see if he needs any help.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

bullshark said:


> To be fair to DTV: They are a satellite provider and always have been. The OTA tuner was a stop-gap to make HD rollout feasible. They never had such a thing in SD AFAIK


When we first got D* back in 95 or 96 there was an antenna input on the stb. 


> I'm sorry you got so addicted to it, but jeez its just not necessary to make HD palatable in markets anymore. Paucity of HD programming was the only reason for it in the first place. I'm sure the local stations have been raising hell about it since they started doing it. You can be sure there is a great deal of pressure from your local stations to drop the tuners and OTA recording.


Why would the local stations raise hell if D* was offering an OTA tuner in their boxes? Am I missing something?  I have both 88 and my local FOX affiliate in HD. If I wasn't getting my local FOX in HD I'd be watching 88. How does that benefit my local FOX?


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

i use OTA for *PBS,CW and local wx* 
D* carries the big 4 HD locals plus several independants in SD for the Boston Area,


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't use OTA on account of the fact that I have nice big hills on all sides of me and can barely get very snowy analog signals, let alone anything in HD. :nono2:


----------



## clibert (Dec 9, 2005)

Only reason I no longer use it is because I was diplexed before mpeg-4 and now I have to run 2 lines and don't feel like drilling another hole. I have the HR20 now and plan to get a SWM setup in the near future and at that time will add the OTA back in.


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

Just installed H20-600 in the motorhome. Haven't installed HDTV as yet (it's not a trivial exercise) but the difference in picture quality is just amazing even on the old RCA 24" set. I only have a single LNB crank-up on the roof right now not getting many HD channels but the OTA locals are great.


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

I use the OTA on my H20, mostly because I don't get my local Fox network in HD through DirecTV. However, I am thinking about cancelling my locals through DirecTV since i get real good reception OTA.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Bsquared said:


> I use the OTA on my H20, mostly because I don't get my local Fox network in HD through DirecTV. However, I am thinking about cancelling my locals through DirecTV since i get real good reception OTA.


Unless you are grandfathered in your locals are now a part of the package.


----------



## stroebeljc (Nov 6, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Unless you are grandfathered in your locals are now a part of the package.


Yup, it's another $6 that you don't even know you are spending. Also, it allows DirecTV to eliminate OTA receivers from their boxes.
Do they care if you can't see severe weather updates during a satellite blackout?
Do they care that several of your local OTA channels will be missing?
Do they care that your PQ is almost totally under their control and could be reduced at any time?

Nope, it's what they want.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Never used OTA, never will.


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Unless you are grandfathered in your locals are now a part of the package.


Grandfathered.


----------



## markginz (Aug 19, 2007)

I have an antenna in the attic hooked to my HD-20-100, HD20-600 and TV's to receive the OTA channels. 

In Philadelphia there are a lot of digital locals that DTV does not broadcast. In particular they are missing are the three PBS WHYY stations, 12.1, 12.2, 12.3.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

I only use it from time to time when the MPEG4 feed goes down from the local's


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Never saw the need for one, as my local PBS is not HD (I beleive..and I rarely watch it anyway) and all the locals I do want are available in HD from DIRECTV.


----------



## BkwSoft (Oct 18, 2007)

None of my locals are HD on DIRECTV. Even when they do become available I'm unlikely to switch from OTA to the dish.


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

I utilize the ATSC tuner in the H20 all the time. However, if it did not have one (H21) it would not be a big issue to me as I would just watch OTA through the TV HD tuner. It would be a very big issue if we were talking about an HR20. Most of my recordings are on the locals and the OTA is much better than the HR20, signal is more stable and no audio dropouts.


----------



## APorter (May 31, 2007)

I use OTA to pull in the Dayton, OH stations. Cincinnati Bearcats basketball is on the local FOX station so the primetime show gets moved when they are on. Dayton's FOX station shows the primetime show in regular time slot.


----------



## aa9vi (Sep 4, 2007)

I DEFINITELY use the OTA on both of my H20's. I did not switch to the sleeker looking, and probably better performing H21 for this reason. Why? 
1) Snow, t-storms, sleet, and sometimes software hiccups cause satellite dropouts and I need to to switch to the OTA channels to view the programming
2) OTA picture quality seems better
3) Since I live in the #3 DMA (Chicago), DTV cannot afford to put all the subchannels on the dish so I watch them OTA. I can get secondary (Milwaukee) locals with OTA and not via the dish. Some OTA locals (WCIU, WPWR, WYIN, WYCC) are not in HD via the dish. More channels= more choices! 
4) Picture in picture choices are more versitile with 2 ASTC tuners (one H20 ASTC and one TV internal ASTC)

Hey Earl, is DTV asking you to take this survey? I think they made a big blunder with the H21 and no ASTC tuner.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

aa9vi said:


> Hey Earl, is DTV asking you to take this survey? I think they made a big blunder with the H21 and no ASTC tuner.


No kidding, look at the results. I've been watching them for a while and they have stayed in the 70 - 75% range for OTA all of the time.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

I use it from time to time when the MPEG4 feed goes down from the local's and where the local channels especially the subchannels are not carried. Also for watching PBS subchannels I use OTA all the time as there is no PBS on the sat in HD.


----------



## scJohn (Oct 5, 2007)

I may go back to OTA for locals. I was not happy with the macro blocking on CBS and NBC on their prime time programming. Very noticeable in dark scenes. All of my locals broadcast in digital. I dragged out out 11 year old antenna and just plugged into my TV (got H21). Surprisingly, I was able to get all of the local digitals. I will compare for a few weeks but so far the local's, in digital, are superior to what D* is broadcasting.

I have an old package(s) so I pay separate for local. Could save me 6 bucks a month.


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay this is a little different for me. 

My H20-100 is connected to my Media Center (MCE 2005) via S-Video. OTA just doesn't cut it for me from the H20. I have a dedicated HDTV Wonder tuner for OTA and use it all the time. If I didn't have the Wonder, I still would not be able to tune channels with a -1 in it's number. So MCE kinda kills OTA from the H20 in all circumstances.

I am thinking I would do better with the H21 in my situation.


----------



## grblue (Nov 7, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know we have gotten a ton of feedback on the HR20 vs HR21 (lack of OTA).
> 
> But I am curious about the H20 vs H21.
> 
> How many of you that have H20 are still using ATSC... if you have your locals available via SAT? (or are just not using the ATSC in your H20 at all regardless)


NBC is only available OTA and CBS via satellite pixelates too much so I watch CBS OTA, ABC and FOX are very good. My program area is Grand Rapids, MI.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

I use OTA for the one LIN station we have here and for backup when there are storms or a heavy buildup of snow on the dish that affects the signal. Since I have one OTA antenna, I run it to the H20 because I feed signals out of the H20 to another room. That way I can watch OTA in either room through the H20. The other BIG plus is that my wife doesn't get confused with multiple remotes and trying to figure out when to tune with the TV vs the Sat. She just wants to pick up the remote and change the channel.


----------



## richdewees (Aug 9, 2007)

Never used OTA. I get the Philadelphia locals via Directv. This was one of the first local packages available years back. I have basic crappy cable in case of a Directv outage. (I must keep atleast basic cable to get cable modem access say's my local cable company.....


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

I voted no, but that doesn't mean that others shouldn't have it available to them.

That being said, I think it's silly that the majority of the posters here are asking me to pay for something I don't want and wouldn't use. 

DirecTV should really lower the price of the H21 and provide a cost neutral solution to the current costs of the unit for an OTA solution (box + OTA alternative for no more than $99).


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

I use my OTA every day to get the sub stations and news that D* doesn't carry. Also it saves me a ton of money. I don't have to purchase Sunday ticket.
I reach two networks and Directv gives me the third. Free digital signals are great. Hopefully they will get stronger when the analog signal gets shut down on 2/09


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

Found that sporting events are much more crisp and clear via OTA, I especially like our Charlotte Fox affiliate with regards to Pro Football. Their HD sub-channel removes the play by play announcers mundane drivel and you can actually hear the action on the field and stands.
It is totally cool.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

I use OTA for for backup when there are storms or a heavy buildup of snow on the dish that affects the signal.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

All Chicago locals both sd and hd are out again for the 2nd time today, this is why we need ota tuners available in all receivers.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

Without OTA on my HR-20, I'd be screwed.
CBS, CW, and multiple local PBS feeds all *not* 
available without OTA. If my box breaks and
D* has not solution, I'll be using a Tivo for 
OTA.


----------



## shanec26 (Jan 4, 2008)

I use OTA probably 50% of the time. And my 2nd H20 just went ca-put.

Right out of the box, my 1st H20 wouldn't receive new HD channels without pixelation. It was immediately replaced. The 'new' H20 worked for 3 months and now it can't pick up signals on odd numbered transponders.

Tech confirms the box is bad. And he doesn't have an H20 to replace it with, only a H21. I refused it.

Called D* and *****ed to 3-4 people. A "replacement" is on the way and nobody can tell me if its an H20 or H21. 

I am #(#&%$^&% irate.


----------



## andy A (Sep 14, 2006)

I checked the last choice on the poll, (do not use ota anymore) but that really doesn't fit because I never intended to use ota with it. Only received an H20-600 a couple of weeks ago to replace an old hughes box in the kitchen. Had requested an H21 since I knew I would never use ota, and it was acknowledged by dtv that an H21 would be sent, but when the box arrived it was an H20.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

directv since 1995: I can't see to save me why D* started making a receiver without the (ota), and I think they should stop forceing everbody to take the local channels, they slipped them in ever package and you have to take them, they should be like E* you can take them or leave them, and I would leave them, if you have a builtin atsc digital tuner just go to antenna and I can get about 40 channels "free" and save whatever they charge for locals/


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

use it in columbus for sub's and cw hd ..along with pbs hd , i guess it is used 
every day by me for one thing or another ....


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

I use when I get a bit of rain fade or if digital is on one of the 3-4 local stations in Detroit they don't send HD signals for.


----------



## idttywlm (Jun 12, 2007)

I have an HD hardware upgrade on order and must have OTA functionality to get HD locals. We'll see what shows up.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

I use OTA to get Boston's PBS 2-1 and 2-2 in Hi Def and the CW-HD on 56 if the reception is strong enough.


----------



## kandor (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in Corpus Christi. I use OTA for my local NBC and ABC in HD since DTV doesn't carry those. I love having the ability to use the DVR on those stations.


----------



## cantfish2much (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm in Southern MN and I get HD OTA channels from Northern Iowa, Southern, MN, Western WI and also all the Twin Cities stations. Lots of things to pick from plus no HD Locals from D*. Definitely need OTA as rain fade significant EVERY time a thunderstorm rolls through.


----------



## shadowgrab (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm in southeast Wisconsin and use the ota quite often. PBS 10-1 to 10-8, PBS high def, CW and some Chicago stations.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

I have an H20 and use the OTA all the time for the local PBS station and the sub-channel weather station.

With that said, if my H20 were to go kaput and I got sent a H21 or HR21 (if I upgrade) then I'll hook the antenna up to my Sony Bravia's tuner and get the channels. Whereas I like the OTA tuner in the dish receiver, I can still get OTA via the TV so it'd be a minor inconvenience.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried setting OTA up on my H20-600. After it was done scanning for channels, there were a few missing that I was receiving on both my HR20's with 80-90 signal strength. Tried re-scanning a couple of more times, but kept getting the same results. Eventually disconnected the OTA from my H20 and not using it now. It would be nice to have as the H20 is in the basement and I thought it would be handy to be able to continue to receive my local channels in the event of a sever storm when you can't receive the satellite signal any longer.


----------

